# Best substrate for leopard geckos and why?



## RocketQueen (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently using calcium granules, tried a variety, like the granules but worried as friend used this n her gecko ingested some n it caused a blockage and it died . Wanted expert opinions?


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not an expert but what age is your leo(s)


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

A lot of people wont use loose particled substrate due to the risk of impaction & a painful death. 

I use lino...easy to clean, good heat transfer, hygenic, cheap so you can cut two pieces to swap for ease of cleaning, zero risk of impaction plus the leos like to flomp out on it to soak up the heat : victory:


----------



## RocketQueen (Dec 30, 2012)

I should probably have specified that I meant experienced probably instead of expert ? I am really not sure wat her age is though as I rescued her from someone who brought her into my vet practice who cleat didn't know how to look after her. None of our vets are exotic experts but those that have seen a few before reckon she is quite a young one.


----------



## bigdan110 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well given thay will supplement themselves with calcium from virtually anything having it on granules is asking for trouble go with lino. I would get it on kitchen roll asap till u can get lino

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayrawr14 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have used several different substrates and lino is by far the best. Easy to clean, no risk of them ingesting it. Chip paper is also pretty good. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDkingsnake (Feb 9, 2014)

I use just regular paper towels as substrate for my leo because there cheap, easy to clean, and everyone usually has a supply of them.


----------



## efcseany (Apr 9, 2013)

RocketQueen said:


> Currently using calcium granules, tried a variety, like the granules but worried as friend used this n her gecko ingested some n it caused a blockage and it died . Wanted expert opinions?


You could use paper towels as others have suggested. As this is cheap, effective and easy to replace.

Like myself, I use slate tiles - These, again, are easy to clean, give good heat transfer and are an effective alternative.

Take care,


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I'd say paper towels, So very cheap, so easy to clean and 100% safe, the only down point is paper towels doesn't really look attractive but the fact its so cheap and so easy to maintain kinda over shadows that.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Get rid of the calcium granules, they'e lethal! I'll explain, when Leo's need extra calcium they will eat the nearest source, in this case being the substrate therefore causing impaction! If you want to use loose substrate use fine playsand.


----------

